# Finished my 555...finally.



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I finally got my new 555 all together. Highlights:
55cm 555
Campy Chorus
FSA Team Carbon Crank
Cane Creek 200SL Brakes
Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels

16.2 lbs on the scale

So far it's only been on the trainer to get dialed in, I still have about 15cm to take off the fork.
Fits like a glove and smooth as silk......


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

dig it.

i'm beginning to like looks more and more....


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesting. FWIW, I have an 05 555 XL with Campy Carbon Chorus. Running Ksyrium SLs with Keo pedals. My bike weighs in a 17.2 lbs. Think your 16 lbs is a bit of wishful thinking. 

Lee


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I suppose if you want to argue my weight we can. Yours is an XL? Is that 57cm? The FSA crank is only 500g. I also have a Token Scandium BB which comes in at 130g on my scale. Add the Cane Creek 200SL brakes at 250g a pair, Syntace stem, the Record titanium freewheel and the USE seatpost and I think you can see the difference. 
On top of all that my scale does not lie...16.2 lb.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Great looking 555. 

I also have a 555 but I don't know how much it weighs. But I need to lose 20 lbs and the Look is lighter than my 21 year old steel Montagner.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's always the kicker. I can easily loose more off the body than the bike. I'm usually not such a weight weenie, but I got great deals on some of that stuff and just couldn't pass on it. Besides, the all new parts allowed me to keep the old Look in one piece and have an extra steed in the stable.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

leesub said:


> Interesting. FWIW, I have an 05 555 XL with Campy Carbon Chorus. Running Ksyrium SLs with Keo pedals. My bike weighs in a 17.2 lbs. Think your 16 lbs is a bit of wishful thinking.
> 
> Lee



I'll also call you out on the weight.

My medium 585 with SL's and Use Alien post, SLR saddle, Dura Ace pedals, carbon bar, stem, cage and cranks comes in at 16.7.

Those 7's are boat anchors at 1855 grams


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL...call me on it all you guys want. I'm not here to play silly games of "my bikes lighter than yours is". That's what WeightWeenies is for.
It weighs what it weighs.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Great looking bike regardless of weight.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Emspilot said:


> LOL...call me on it all you guys want. I'm not here to play silly games of "my bikes lighter than yours is". That's what WeightWeenies is for.
> It weighs what it weighs.


You better stick to small water bottles, i hear the large bottles weigh an extra 6.8 ounces when filled to the rim!  

Great looking bike. I saw the same frame in my LBS just now for $1600, am tempted to strip my R5000 and transfer all the parts.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Good point!! And I heard if you fill them up with warm water it saves .05 oz. Warm water being lighter and all....

I paid about that (1600) for it. That's a good price.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Emspilot said:


> Good point!! And I heard if you fill them up with warm water it saves .05 oz. Warm water being lighter and all....
> 
> I paid about that (1600) for it. That's a good price.


I just went back to the LBS to pick up my girlfriend's bike, and negotiated a bit. They'll sell it for $1400! What do you think?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I'd say 1400 is a good price. I'd grab it....:thumbsup:


----------



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a 05 555 with mostly record and it weighs less the 17lbs. I thnk with lighter brakes it will get close to 16 lbs. I have chorus brakes right now. I love the ride. I was riding an older steel bicycle. I think this frame rides a little better and weighs about 6 lbs. less. Glad I went with a Look frame.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Btw, what is the top tube length c to c on the 555 55cm.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

c-c TT length on the 55cm 555 is 555mm (55.5cm).


----------

